# Compliment/Insult



## SoulFire (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm writing a character who is super sweet he likes a girl and whenever she is around what he says tends to come out wrong so when he tries to compliment her it sounds like hes insulting her what are your best compliments that sound like insults? I could only think up a few and need inspiration google did little to help tho it suggested being called charming is rude.. If this post isnt ok I get it just had to try


----------



## Winston (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Guard Dog (Feb 8, 2019)

A thread on backhanded compliments?

This should be interesting...



G.D.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Feb 8, 2019)

SoulFire said:


> I'm writing a character who is super sweet he likes a girl and whenever she is around what he says tends to come out wrong so when he tries to compliment her it sounds like hes insulting her what are your best compliments that sound like insults? I could only think up a few and need inspiration google did little to help tho it suggested being called charming is rude.. If this post isnt ok I get it just had to try



Tone and context mean an awful lot. I'm not sure you can brainstorm this kind of thing.

Your character really likes the girl, so his tone should be alright. You want him to simply put his foot in his mouth, saying something that could be taken for rude. That's where context will be key. Maybe, if you get stuck on a particular scene, you could post the piece in the workshop area and get some suggestions for that specific situation.


----------

